# Front of the house vs Back of the house



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There are different personality traits that go with each job......

kitchen staff usually get to the point quickly and directly, no BS just do it.....they work through menus balancing creativity/customers favorites/food costs/labor skill & cost.....what at the end of the day gives enough profit & hopefully satisfaction in working...

Front of the house....their ability to work with all types of people.......balancing the kitchens directives & customers' desires.  They are the ones that can tank a restaurant quicker than the kitchen.    That was a HUGE   aha moment for me years ago.....does not matter how great the food is if the waitstaff has no skills....

This does not mean a chef cannot sell.....


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i know this  issue has been discussed here before but you know, i always wonder why it always seems to be foh VERSUS boh...when it makes so much more sense, is less stressful for all and an overall better experience for the diner,  to be an AND......actually almost anyone can bury a restaurant, from a slow dishwasher to an unfocused cook to an unorganized hostess to inattentive waitstaff with bad timing or skills..as a chef i have been buried more times than i care to remember....i do not look good in quicksand!.....makes me wonder sometimes why we even do it and why should it be so hard all the time...it's like 'it's always something' every single day from both sides...oy!!! generally it's all good and keeps me content, but there are those times you just want to say, 'can't we just all get along here'.(foh/boh)..we're all on the same side, the same team...what exactly the beef is i don't know...quien sabe...double oy!!

joey


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*LOL.*_ Restaurants are good because of the BOH. Things crash and burn because of the FOH. I don't understand why there is any question or misunderstanding about that.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

*delete*


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

point taken....not vs....but differences.  FOH usually have personality traits I'd love to have on occasion......


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The FOH vs. BOH debacle is always going to be. Personalities on both sides of the line make it what it is.

Each groups believes they are more important to the functioning of the place then the other and act that way.

The BOH and FOH are really 2 teams with the same goal.

Training is the key.

Nipping the "attitude" right in the butt as soon as it happens and is noticed is a solution. Far from that though, it is difficult to un-learn and re-learn.


----------



## unhappywifey (Oct 31, 2013)

Well said!


----------

